# What to do?



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

William is in a rut and he pees on himself so much that the hair is coming off. What should I put on his legs and face?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I have read to wash off and put diaper rash ointment on those places


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree with Dwarf Dad!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Urine scald.

Clean well with Betadine solution and apply diaper rash ointment such as desitin or you can use bag balm or neosporin.

Looks like something separate may be going on with his nose though.

I’d put NuStock on that.

Does he have quality loose minerals?


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Urine scald.
> 
> Clean well with Betadine solution and apply diaper rash ointment such as desitin or you can use bag balm or neosporin.
> 
> ...


Ok. Yes he has good minerals.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

KST Goat Farm said:


> Ok. Yes he has good minerals.


It looks like mites or mineral deficiencies to me but he could have gotten urine on his nose and scalded that as well but that would take some acrobatics.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> It looks like mites or mineral deficiencies to me but he could have gotten urine on his nose and scalded that as well but that would take some acrobatics.


He is almost constantly peeing on his face since I moved the does to the pen beside him.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

KST Goat Farm said:


> He is almost constantly peeing on his face since I moved the does to the pen beside him.


Then I'd probably just do NuStock for the face.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

What minerals do you think he is deficient in?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I'm on my mobile (app) so I can't really see them right now.

@mariarose ?

I wasn't suggesting that he was deficient, but hairloss on the face can sometimes indicate that.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I'm on my mobile (app) so I can't really see them right now.
> 
> @mariarose ?
> 
> I wasn't suggesting that he was deficient, but hairloss on the face can sometimes indicate that.


Oh.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

He gets free choice Wind and Rain cattle mineral. I gave him one copper bolus on 8/6/19.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

What size bolus did you give?

Oh, poor guy. Rut can really mess a man up, ya know?

Try your best to wash his legs, and coat them with an ointment that will both heal, and seal. The Bag Balm is a good suggestion, but I'd put something called Nitrofurazone Ointment on it. You can usually find it in the equine section of TSC. I like it because it is very healing, but quite soft, smearing easily and efficiently over the affected area. This will help seal the area away from the urine.

The face I'm not certain of, but I agree with washing it and putting NuStock on it, but the zinc oxide baby diaper rash ointment MIGHT actually be a better idea. Good enough to try, anyway.

Consider getting him a salt block. Not only does a good salt block help him absorb all the other minerals, but it encourages him to drink water, and the more water he drinks, the less corrosive that urine is going to be. I really like Trophy Rock, found in the Deer hunting area of many stores, including TSC.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If he is peeing on his face, then put diaper ointment on that too but don't get in eyes.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

mariarose said:


> What size bolus did you give?
> 
> Oh, poor guy. Rut can really mess a man up, ya know?
> 
> ...


I gave him a 4g bolus. I will look into a salt block. Thanks.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Great. Don't forget the ointments.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

mariarose said:


> Oh, poor guy. Rut can really mess a man up, ya know?


Yes, poor, poor men ... :inlove:

But, can a buck really get _that_ sore from only rut pee?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, it is called Urine Scald. It can get pretty bad. Especially in breeds that don't have a defined breeding/rutting season, because it happens for an extended length of time, and when the urine is very concentrated.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

KST Goat Farm said:


> What minerals do you think he is deficient in?
> View attachment 161585
> View attachment 161587


I like BOSS to improve skin and coat. I think the selenium and oils help. Maybe that silly boy needs an apron to help with the scald.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Urine scald can be on the face and on the back front of legs. 
It is not a happy thing to see.

I agree with the others.


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

You can get an aerosol can of spray cooking oil (like Pam) and keep it in the barn. After he heals up, just spray the oil where he pees on himself and it will keep the urine from soaking in as much since it will run off the sprayed area.


----------

